# Can I get your opinion?



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a situation that is really bugging me and was wondering if I could get your opinion? I have a open concept home and already had the designs for it. I was hung up on one accent wall in the dining room that I knew I wanted blue. No matter how much I tried I could not find that perfect blue. So, I hired a interior designer off of Houzz to help me find that perfect blue and look over my plans to see if she liked them.

She came was super nice and liked my plans and found me two blues that was close to what I was looking for. They were not quite right, so I came up with the idea of mixing the two blues. It came out beautiful. The designer also thought the rest of the house would look great painted white.

I received three rugs that I ordered. One was way too yellow in person, I freaked out and called the designer from Houzz to help me again. She was great, so nice, hurried over and looked at the rugs and agreed it was too yellow and she also did not like the second rug either. So I paid her to find me two new rugs. She did and they were fantastic.

I would pay her $150 for each visit. Several visits were paint samples and looking at the rugs and getting the rugs. She also did give me freebies with emails for reassurance that I was making the right decision on a few items that I picked. Mainly needed a lot reassurance on some chairs that I picked out. 

It took me a long time to finish my project, since my husband died, things have been much tighter and it took time for me to save for everything.

Once it was finally finished the designer was so excited to come see and that me feel good. She came at no charge, loved it so much that she wanted professional pictures for her portfolio.

She seemed to be focused on the blue wall and she did help with that so I agreed. She hired a professional to take the pictures and she even emailed me copies! I got what I wanted and free pictures, everything should be great right?

Well, not so much, now tell me if I should let this go? I found pictures of my house on Houzz and her Website. She is well known in my state. She helped me with all the paint, two rugs and reassurance, but I feel like by using my photos of everything she is taking credit for everything and giving me no credit.

She uses my full name and address and maybe I am being a little paranoid, but I just had someone steal a bunch of money from my bank account and I feel a little uncomfortable having all my info out there.

I feel like I show my friends what I have done to my house and I take pride in that because I love to design and if they see that someone else is claiming to design it, they may think I am a liar and did not design the other 90%. Am I being a jerk and should let it be?


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

These are just some of the pics.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ann34 said:


> These are just some of the pics.


Honesty Anna.....Could you break that up into some smaller paragraphs


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

She posted these pics with your name and address without your permission???
I would immediately contact her and tell her she invaded your privacy and demand that she take your pics off all social media, or the next call she will get is from your attorney.
Be forceful.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If a designer makes several visits for $150 bucks each, she has a right to call it a project that she worked on and use it as an example of her work. If she hires a professional photographer to take pictures for her portfolio, what did you expect to happen to those photos? 

If it's really egregious - like something that you never even spoke to her about - maybe you'd have a case. And it is a little weird that she put your name and address. You might want to have a friendly conversation. Ask her to give it a little more context. But basically, I'd let it be. Your house is beautiful. Be happy.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No one should ever show a client's full name and address on any publicity materials.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, she could have people knocking on her door for a tour. 
Talk to her ASAP.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree that she should not have posted your name and address. Send her a request about deleting it and tell her about your concerns about privacy. Your house is beautiful , I envy you.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Send her a cease and desist notice. Stating you never gave permission to use your photos publicly. Or she can pay you what you decide what the advertising is worth.
At the same time file a BBB action on her, with the stated result that she stop using your home as an advertisement with out compensation. That puts it in the public view.
Complain to Housezzz in writing

Had this happen with a spray foam insulation contractor in Phoenix. Was using my address, published in public as a satisfied client. They refused to pay me for the referral but when I hammered them on BBB they changed their tune and removed my information. 

Nice guys finish last and No more Mr Nice Guy.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> If a designer makes several visits for $150 bucks each, she has a right to call it a project that she worked on and use it as an example of her work. If she hires a professional photographer to take pictures for her portfolio, what did you expect to happen to those photos?


I guess I expected her to show the area she worked on. For example she had several pictures of my kitchen in which she helped me with nothing in there. She had close ups of decor. She did not help with that. I picked and placed all furniture and decor. Only thing I was unsure about was some chairs. She got paid for four times. Twice for paints samples. Once to look at the rug and then to bring the rug. It took me four years to remodel my home. I get what your saying though and I will leave it alone.

Thanks everyone. I will ask to remove my full name and address.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Had this happen with a spray foam insulation contractor in Phoenix. Was using my address, published in public as a satisfied client. They refused to pay me for the referral but when I hammered them on BBB they changed their tune and removed my information.
Nice guys finish last and No more Mr Nice Guy.[/QUOTE]*

Mathmonger is probably right. I let her take the pics. I guess I just did not expect her to claim everything.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

rjordan393 said:


> I agree that she should not have posted your name and address. Send her a request about deleting it and tell her about your concerns about privacy. Your house is beautiful , I envy you.


Thank you !


----------

